# Do you/ should you remove shower screen for deep cleaning?



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok so I do daily cleaning, empty drip tray, clean portafilter, and run a cycle with no coffee through grouphead etc, but should I routinely remove shower head and clean it say once a week or once a month? Or is that unnecessary?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tend to remove my shower head at least one a month when I back flush.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Ok so I do daily cleaning, empty drip tray, clean portafilter, and run a cycle with no coffee through grouphead etc, but should I routinely remove shower head and clean it say once a week or once a month? Or is that unnecessary?


You don't say which machine, but I remove my E61 screen at least every 3 days for cleaning, backflushing does little to clean behind the screen and also the dispersion disk in the group.....it mainly cleans the vent valves and preinfusion chamber, which don't need a huge amount of cleaning.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/how-to-make-a-big-improvement-in-shot-quality


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, you should!

How often depends on how many shots you pull a day.

heavy (home) usage once a week, moderate usage once a month is fine.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did a cleaning cycle yesterday, the shower head hasnt been removed for 2 months - just had a look and its sparkling clean and wipe with a paper towel and no remnants at all of coffee oils.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.

[This message is too short - apparently I need 13 characters...]


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> You don't say which machine, but I remove my E61 screen at least every 3 days for cleaning, backflushing does little to clean behind the screen and also the dispersion disk in the group.....it mainly cleans the vent valves and preinfusion chamber, which don't need a huge amount of cleaning.
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/how-to-make-a-big-improvement-in-shot-quality


Plus one for this routine:good:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I did a cleaning cycle yesterday, the shower head hasnt been removed for 2 months - just had a look and its sparkling clean and wipe with a paper towel and no remnants at all of coffee oils.


What machine?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> What machine?


Sage , same brand as OP . The clean cycle is awesome !


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers, a quick follow on question, unscrewed the center hex in shower head and it doesn't want to come out with finger pulling, what's best way to remove shower head without damaging the shiny surface?

machine 1 week old so shouldn't be oils or gunk?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Cheers, a quick follow on question, unscrewed the center hex in shower head and it doesn't want to come out with finger pulling, what's best way to remove shower head without damaging the shiny surface?
> 
> machine 1 week old so shouldn't be oils or gunk?


Mine just fell out when fully unscrewed


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tiny just try grasping the disc above the shower screen and that should come out along with the screen if it is the same system as the Dual Boiler, are the Portafilters 58mm or 53mm on it?


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Tiny just try grasping the disc above the shower screen and that should come out along with the screen if it is the same system as the Dual Boiler, are the Portafilters 58mm or 53mm on it?


54mm according to the user guide

cheers I'll give that a go


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Tiny just try grasping the disc above the shower screen and that should come out along with the screen if it is the same system as the Dual Boiler, are the Portafilters 58mm or 53mm on it?


mine doesn't have a screw, but i just use a teaspoon to lever it out - needs very little pressure and mine has a small lip which you can catch with the spoon; not sure if yours would be similar.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

nickmorrisrdg said:


> mine doesn't have a screw, but i just use a teaspoon to lever it out - needs very little pressure and mine has a small lip which you can catch with the spoon; not sure if yours would be similar.


Totally different machines not an E61 for starters.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If it wont come out you could try a watchmakers (or any teeny tiny flathead) screwdriver, stick it into the screwhole and carefully pry the screen out, should just drop loose.


----------

